# Troy Built engine:what mower decks will fit?



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if you can buy a new mower deck, but Troy Built should use a B&S engine. I'd look to see what other makes use the same engine. You may be able to recycle one from the curb.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

Troy Built also uses a Honda engine. Maybe try to find a mower in the new paper with a dead engine?


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

I belive Troy-Bilt is being made the same company that makes MTD,Yardman and many more mowers under different names,

I just saw a couple Troy-Bilt push mowers at the local Lowes on clearance for around a 100 bucks,but it's the end of the season here in De.​


----------

